# Town & country



## 59speedster (Mar 12, 2022)

Does anyone know if the 24" T&C wheels are S7?


----------



## J-wagon (Mar 12, 2022)

Mine stamped s6


----------



## GTs58 (Mar 12, 2022)

I believe all of the actual Town & Country three wheelers had S-5 rims.


----------



## Vicious Cycle (Mar 12, 2022)

I believe some of the first Town and Countrys had S-7 rims w/ middleweight tires


----------



## GTs58 (Mar 12, 2022)

Vicious Cycle said:


> I believe some of the first Town and Countrys had S-7 rims w/ middleweight tires




The Schwinn shop I used to hang out at in the early 60's had three wheelers and they did have the S-7 rims. This was before Schwinn came out with the Town & Country in 1968. They were most likely built by the Dealer with the kits that were available during that time.


----------



## 59speedster (Mar 12, 2022)

Thanks, next question... I have a 74 T&C with 24 X 1&¼ tires,  where can I buy tires?


----------



## GTs58 (Mar 12, 2022)

59speedster said:


> Thanks, next question... I have a 74 T&C with 24 X 1&¼ tires,  where can I buy tires?



I hope someone knows where to grab some. Seems everyone is still out of stock with the 37-547 size.


----------



## bloo (Mar 12, 2022)

Amazon allegedly have some Kenda K62 in stock. Ad is confusing. It's a possibility I guess.

https://www.amazon.com/Kenda-Vintage-Schwinn-24-Inch-1-375mm/dp/B001O8YM2E/


----------



## GTs58 (Mar 12, 2022)

bloo said:


> Amazon allegedly have some Kenda K62 in stock. Ad is confusing. It's a possibility I guess.
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/Kenda-Vintage-Schwinn-24-Inch-1-375mm/dp/B001O8YM2E/




Those are 26". Even the eBay price gouger is out of the 24" that were for sale at 100 + a set.


----------



## bloo (Mar 12, 2022)

Actually the the only version available in the drop down was the 24" one. Also the ad says 24" and 37-547 if you look closely, and I linked the AISN for the 24", but it also says 26" in one place, and then loads all the reviews for the 26". That was the confusing part. I'm not sure what you would get.


----------



## GTs58 (Mar 13, 2022)

bloo said:


> Actually the the only version available in the drop down was the 24" one. Also the ad says 24" and 37-547 if you look closely, and I linked the AISN for the 24", but it also says 26" in one place, and then loads all the reviews for the 26". That was the confusing part. I'm not sure what you would get.




Another one of those deals. Like buying a pair of shoes online.  🤣  Before everyone was out of stock, these tires were 19 bucks. The situation doesn't seem like it's going to get any better anytime soon so if one can actually find them, they better jump on it.


----------



## bloo (Mar 13, 2022)

I run into stuff like this on amazon quite a bit. A whole page of information, but the one critical spec that determines whether you can use it is ambiguous or entirely missing.


----------



## 59speedster (Apr 13, 2022)

UPDATE..... I was able to purchase 3 - 37-547 tires on amazon supplied by Bells Bike Shop in Philly, they were reasonably priced with free shipping & although it took a month to get them, they did arrive within the dates that Bells specified.


----------



## 59speedster (Apr 13, 2022)

While doing a little research on the T & C I stumbled upon a web page entitled "The Work Horses of Park Tool".
They have 2 T&C in their small fleet and have the specs listed for each, I noted that both of their T&C's are listed as having 26" wheels.  Maybe I am blind but I have never, in all the digging I have done seen any mention of the T&C being built with 26" wheels.  Can any of you confirm this or maybe point me in the right direction?  It is entirely possible that I missed it being heavily focused on my initial search.   T I A.  P.S. I am still searching.


----------



## GTs58 (Apr 13, 2022)

59speedster said:


> While doing a little research on the T & C I stumbled upon a web page entitled "The Work Horses of Park Tool".
> They have 2 T&C in their small fleet and have the specs listed for each, I noted that both of their T&C's are listed as having 26" wheels.  Maybe I am blind but I have never, in all the digging I have done seen any mention of the T&C being built with 26" wheels.  Can any of you confirm this or maybe point me in the right direction?  It is entirely possible that I missed it being heavily focused on my initial search.   T I A.  P.S. I am still searching.




Were those Park Tool T & C's actually Schwinn manufactured? And what is the date of manufacture on those if they were? Schwinn's first production of these were the 1968 models with 1 3/8" tires. They may have produced some with 26" wheels but I've never seen one. Note in this catalog page they say lower frame design.







I think Park messed up on the specs. Read their heading paragraph.

The trikes are a favorite here. When you are not pedaling, you have a chair. The baskets make for easy hauling of lots of heavier items. This blue _Town and Country_ is a 24-inch wheeled trike and has a Shimano three-speed hub. The shifter is at the bars, next to the blue grips. There is a coaster brake built into the hub and a front brake as well. The three-speed transmission is built into the frame, not at the wheel hub. This Town and Country was made in 1976.


----------



## GTs58 (Apr 13, 2022)

Here's their specs and a 26" wheel doesn't have 28 spokes or the ISO of 547.


*Wheels:* Front 26″ steel rim, 28 hole, 2mm galvanized Union spokes
*Tires:* Kenda 26″ x 1-1/4″ (33x547)


----------



## Xlobsterman (Apr 13, 2022)

59speedster said:


> While doing a little research on the T & C I stumbled upon a web page entitled "The Work Horses of Park Tool".
> They have 2 T&C in their small fleet and have the specs listed for each, I noted that both of their T&C's are listed as having 26" wheels.  Maybe I am blind but I have never, in all the digging I have done seen any mention of the T&C being built with 26" wheels.  Can any of you confirm this or maybe point me in the right direction?  It is entirely possible that I missed it being heavily focused on my initial search.   T I A.  P.S. I am still searching.




I think that may just be a typo? If you look at the short description for pic 5, you will see it listed as 24" wheels, then in the complete specs futher down on the page they list them incorrectly as 26"









						The Work Horses of Park Tool
					

With a huge new building, what better excuse is needed to grab a bike? We have a fleet here of 9 unique rides for your factory cruising pleasure.




					www.parktool.com


----------



## Xlobsterman (Apr 14, 2022)

😎


----------



## PCHiggin (Apr 14, 2022)

I’ve seen only 24” with S5 and S6 wheels


----------



## 59speedster (Apr 14, 2022)

Xlobsterman said:


> 😎
> View attachment 1606567
> 
> View attachment 1606568
> ...



I'm in love😍😍🤩🤩


----------



## Arjnmrskr213 (May 10, 2022)

Actually I have heard that schwinn made l a 26" Town and Country's. They were built in the late 80's, I wanna say 86 or 87 and they were one year only.


----------



## Xlobsterman (May 10, 2022)

Arjnmrskr213 said:


> Actually I have heard that schwinn made l a 26" Town and Country's. They were built in the late 80's, I wanna say 86 or 87 and they were one year only.




If they were late 80's then they were not made by Schwinn, but made in China or Taiwan for Schwinn.


----------



## Arjnmrskr213 (May 10, 2022)

Xlobsterman said:


> If they were late 80's then they were not made by Schwinn, but made in China or Taiwan for Schwinn.



Yes ur absolutely right!


----------



## Arjnmrskr213 (May 22, 2022)

I found a lil info on the actual 26" Town and country's heres the web address. 







						Town & Country Tri-Wheeler summary
					

Town & Country Tri-Wheeler summary



					www.schwinnbikeforum.com


----------



## Arjnmrskr213 (May 22, 2022)

I just wanted to add the lil bit of knowledge i have about the Town and Country's. From 1968-1973 they used the traditional Ret Bar Style trike rear end (the trike rear ends that used a stock front and back wheels on the rear end) from 1974-1982 the used the dual drive rear ends (these used special rear rims that were keyed and would slide onto the rear axle and would just have a pin on the end to keep wheel from sliding out. From 68-73 they were offered as single speed coaster brake, 2 speed kickback hub (which was last offered in 1970) and 3 speed sa hub (i am unsure if sa hub was a regular 3 speed or if it was a 3 speed hub with coaster brake. If it was regular 3 speed sa hub it would have been stupid to just rely on front brake as only means of being able to brake) from 74-82 they were only available as single speed coaster brake and 3 speed Shimano 3cc coaster brake hub. They all came with parking brake fron caliper lever. Also early dual drive models (post 74 and newer) had two diffeences compared to 75 and newer models. Early dual drives used keyed hubs that had what looks like a hexagon nut casted on the end of hub and also the lower trike rear end frame had an extra plate that would held secure trike frame to bike frame that went in between chain stays.


----------

